# Windows XP schaltet nicht ab startet immer durch



## steinbock91 (9. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
*wer kann helfen?*
Nach totaler Neuinstallation kann ich meinen Rechner nur noch von hand abschalten.

Ich führe aus 1. Start- Abschalten 2. im Bild „Computer ausschalten“  auf ausschalten 
Danach erschein der Bildschirm „ Windows wird heruntergefahren.
Nach geraumer Zeit habe ich wieder den Startbildschirm.

Zur Zeit  passe ich an der Bildschirm-Kontrollleuchte auf  wenn der Rechner im Bios neustartet und schalte dann von hand ab .

Das nervt mächtig 

Alle raten zu einer Neuinstallation.
Wer hat eine besseren Vorschlag?

Techn. Details: 
Rechner  PC
Browser: Explorer Version 6.0.2900.2180.sp2_gdr.050301-1519
Uptatversion SP2
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home Version 2002 Service Pack 2
durch automatisches Uptat auf neuesten Stand
Internet: Wlan ADSL Router Siemens Gigaset SE515 dsl
Mail: Windows Outlook 
sonstige Programme für Sicherheit: Firewalls Windows, Webwasher 0190 Warner 4.03.(4.2.0.00221)/Antivirenprogramme: AndiVir Guard Personal Edition Classic durch automatisches Uptat auf neuesten Stand 
Netzwerk: IEEE 1394 PCI Aufbau mit Heimnetzwerk


----------



## Radhad (10. August 2005)

Ich würde auch zu einer Neuinstallation raten, da das System nicht sauber installiert wurde von der CD. Das passiert schonmal, und so lange dauert das auch nicht.

Ansonsten versuch mal mit der Systemwiederherstellung (falls aktiv), das System zurück zu stellen.



Gruß Radhad


----------



## g-s (13. August 2005)

Versuch erstmal folgendes:
1) Schalte das APM ( Powermanagement) an
Start > Systemsteuerung > Energieoptionen > Register APM, "Unterstützung für Advanced Power Management aktivieren" einen Haken rein ( sofern vorhanden ).

2) Start>Ausführen>regedit
Unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon im rechten Fenster doppelt auf den Wert "PowerdownAfterShutdown".
Den Wert auf "1" setzen, bestätigen und neustarten.

Gruss
g-s


----------



## steinbock91 (14. August 2005)

steinbock91 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> *wer kann helfen?*
> Nach totaler Neuinstallation kann ich meinen Rechner nur noch von hand abschalten.
> 
> ...


 danke für Hilfe 
mir wird nicht weiter übrigbleiben um mei system wieder zum automatischen abschluss zubringen.


----------



## steinbock91 (14. August 2005)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde auch zu einer Neuinstallation raten, da das System nicht sauber installiert wurde von der CD. Das passiert schonmal, und so lange dauert das auch nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten versuch mal mit der Systemwiederherstellung (falls aktiv), das System zurück zu stellen.
> 
> ...


 danke für Hilfe 
mir wird nicht weiter übrigbleiben um mei system wieder zum automatischen abschluss zubringen.


----------



## steinbock91 (14. August 2005)

g-s hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch erstmal folgendes:
> 1) Schalte das APM ( Powermanagement) an
> Start > Systemsteuerung > Energieoptionen > Register APM, "Unterstützung für Advanced Power Management aktivieren" einen Haken rein ( sofern vorhanden ).
> 
> ...


 keinen Erfolg mit deine Lösungsvorschlägen trotzdem danke


----------

